# Can you put a plow on a ZR2



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can put a plow on aa S-10 ZR2.
I have a 2002 and am looking to put a 6.5' Fisher Minute Mount on it. Can anyone give me any info on this and know of any for sale.

Thanks!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.

You can put a plow on that truck no problem.Adding a set of Timbrens will help the front end carry the weight better.

If your looking used,then check the classifieds,and with some local plow dealers.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

forget get about the plow
i want to know what kind of boat you have a 11oohp merc in





cardoctor


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

wyld. thanks for the input.

but, im new to plowing and havenever installed one. what are timbrens?? 
also, i know the plow will fit on a regualr s10, but, will it fi the zr2 with the offroad package??

cardoctor.

the name is something my buddy and i just made up a few years back and it kinda stuck. he's big into boats. he just sold a 38' hustler slingshot w/ twin 1000's in it. 
the 1100 part of the name came from the 1100SC that merc was rumored to replace the 900SC but neverhappened. they attempted to priduce the 1050SCi but ceased production due to problems with it. 
Here a pic of one of those 1000's:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Timbrens are hollow rubber load boosters that replace the bumpstops.You can check out the website for more info at www.timbren.com

Although I haven't installed one,I have seen quite a few plows on the ZR2's,so it can be done.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

THANKS WYLD.

I'LL CHECK THAT SITE OUT.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

the truck will handle it but no more warrenty for you sorry


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I think it'll make a great plow truck. A 6.5 fisher will be a great choice!


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*S-10 ZR2 Package*

The Chevy S-10 with the ZR2 package make excellent plow trucks.
The ZR2 S-10's front section of the frames are differant then the regular S-10 trucks.
As far as I know is that Meyer was the only one that had a plow that would go on a ZR2.
You can use the Meyer set up with just making new hanger brackets for the front of the mount as the frames have changed since the plow was made to fit up to 1994 ZR2 models.
You can get the correct light modules for your 2002 S-10 from Meyer too.
I have installed several of them over the past two years with no problems what so ever, and that truck holds the weight of the 6.6 poly Meyer plow with out any suspenion modifications.
If you have the GM extended warranty you should be covered for any problems you may occur weither you have a plow mount on the truck or not, as the coverage states it covers trucks used for plowing.
 John.........


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

garagekeeper i dont want to change this guys subject but i dont think your correct the s10 is not made for plowing i looked into at two different places 1 a chevy dealer 2 meyers dealer and they both told they dont cover plowing with an s10 if you know different please tell me i would love to shove it in chevys face.thank

s 
jeff


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The S10,and the ZR2 make excellent plow trucks.Chevy may not warranty them,but they can't tell you you cannot pow with it.


----------



## thunderace4 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pathfinder plows*

A friend of mine has a sonoma high rider and he had a plow installed by a company called pathfinder out of rhode island. He took the trip up there and they installed it in one day. The plow seemed to be ok, besides the bolts constantly coming loose. The truck had no problems at all.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I am new to this stuff.
Does anyone know anything about fisher's homesteader plow for a 03 ZR2 s-10? 
I have had good luck with fisher before. I have had a minute mount on 89 GMC K3500 for many years.

Ron in CT


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm having a plow installed this month on my ZR2 that I bought specifically for plowing. The suspension is slightly different than a standard S10. Brackets just need to be made to hang the frame. Most dealers I have talked to know how to and have done this before.
I'm going with the Sno-way plow because of the down pressure feature and its light weight. It seems like it would be ideal for the lighter truck. I have westerns on all my full size trucks but the sno-way seemed to be the best option for the mini.


----------



## ZR2DK (Sep 25, 2003)

I e-mailed fisher about their homesteader...they say that it will not fit a ZR2 and that is is made only for the regular s-10 4x4...so i said to them "you should pass this on to R&D and let them know that a ZR2 plow is desirable..." he replies "we used to make a ZR2 plow in our old HS series...it didnt sell very well at all". Hope it helps.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys
I have requested more info from sno-way. The problem is there closest dealer is an hour away from me.
Fisher dealer is close by. The fisher dealer said the homesteader would fit.???


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

ronsracing-

Where is shelton are you located? i'm up in that area quite a bit. We just had a show at the shelton dairy on birdseye road off of 110 this past weekend.



Bryan


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

Snow
I am real close to birdsye rd. Maybe a mile or two.
Ron


----------



## LawnCrafters (Oct 15, 2003)

A lot of the manufacturers say that there is no kit for the ZR2. Sno-way doesn't technicaly have one, but it only requires slight modifications to a "regular" S10 kit. Most dealers can and have done this.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

*plow on a zr2*

hey guys i am new here but i have got some news. i have a 99 zr2 and have the fisher homesteader on it. there was on mods needed to install it. the wiring harness was a prob. but the dealler had got the isue straightend out. i forgot what it was exactly though. you can e-mail me if u want pics.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

99 ZR2
How do like the homesteader? How much plowing do you do with it? How easy is it to get on/off? 
Thinking of putting one on my truck.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

hi ronsracing 
well i love the plow. works great. the only thing i had a problem with was the hose that ran the left piston got pinched but i brought it back to the dealer and the gave me a spare hose and just turned the 90 on the outlet at the pump.
other than that i have to make a mod to the piston attatchment point on the a frame so as to make the blade drop enough.
remeber the plow was made to fit a standard s-10.


----------

